# 8 Steps for Herd Survival



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some suggestions from Agricultural News on your cattle herds....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/livestock/cattle/feed/8-steps-to-cow-herd-survival_281-ar28887


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice article. Thanks Mike.


----------

